# If I Had A Gun I'd Probably Go postal!



## Mr. Expendable (Apr 15, 2010)

Legally I'm not aloud to own or carry a fire arms unless I go through a giant process because I was committed to a mental institution and diagnosed with schizophrenia.... basically clinically insane.... amongst other things... but what is everyones opinions on guns.... I think there just a security blanket... it doesn't take much to fire a trigger and kill someone before they even know your there.... thats why knifes take more skill because you can disarm someone with a knife.... personally my favorite weapon is a smiley because it takes a lot of skills to handle without hitting a gash in your forehead ... also any favorite weapons?


----------



## EastCoast315 (Apr 16, 2010)

I love my ladysmith 22 pistol. No joke, thing is the best


----------



## Beegod Santana (Apr 16, 2010)

Shopping cart knuckles!!!


----------



## MrD (Apr 16, 2010)

I am all for guns, but not really as a weapon
I am in the midst of getting one my self, but I just do not want the fucking thing registered in my name!

Doesn't going postal require a job first??!


----------



## cranberrydavid (Apr 16, 2010)

I own guns and know a lot of people who carry. That said, I believe carrying guns has shortened the lives of more travelers than it's saved. 

I had a friend get a clip emptied into him by an FBI agent because he he was in the wrong place and didn't put his gun down fast enough. I don't blame him and I don't blame the agent. It's just the way those scenes go.

As soon as anybody knows you've got a gun they're going to be looking for the kill. Also "discussions with the Law" almost always go bad when you're carrying. That's a lot of down-side to consider.


----------



## CanoeTramp (Apr 17, 2010)

MrD said:


> I am all for guns, but not really as a weapon
> I am in the midst of getting one my self, but I just do not want the fucking thing registered in my name!
> 
> Wish people would stop perpetuating the myth that theres some broad requiered registration of guns in the US. I'm asuming MrD, you live in CA,. Hand guns are registered in CA, but not long guns. Every state has it's own gun laws, Wikipedia has an informative page on gun laws state buy state. Most states have no laws on registration. You're more likely to be registered yourself as a gun owner in a number of states,- because of the owner licensen reguirement card, You need to have to purchase a gun and or ammo. CA, MA, CT, NY, NJ, & MD. are the most gun resrictive states.


----------



## MrD (Apr 17, 2010)

CanoeTramp;76742][QUOTE=MrD said:


> I am all for guns, but not really as a weapon
> I am in the midst of getting one my self, but I just do not want the fucking thing registered in my name!
> 
> Wish people would stop perpetuating the myth that theres some broad requiered registration of guns in the US. I'm asuming MrD, you live in CA,. Hand guns are registered in CA, but not long guns. Every state has it's own gun laws, Wikipedia has an informative page on gun laws state buy state. Most states have no laws on registration. You're more likely to be registered yourself as a gun owner in a number of states,- because of the owner licensen reguirement card, You need to have to purchase a gun and or ammo. CA, MA, CT, NY, NJ, & MD. are the most gun resrictive states.


 
Thanks for the info, and yeah, I am in california 

I just feel that things might roll a little smoother in the future (just in case) if there was not a firearm on my record =/


----------



## stanktank (Apr 18, 2010)

Guns are super fun! i don't own any but i've shot my fair share. I'd probably never carry one when traveling just cause what cranberrydavid said. Plus, i don't really wanna go through the concealed carry process and i don't wanna get busted in a state that has really tight gun laws. I feel like a lot of times cops are just waiting for a reason to give you shit and having a gun on you while trespassing on the RR, squatting or hitching or whatever just gives them that much more reason to give your ass a beat down. That being said, a gun is much better defense from violent bat shit insane wing nuts than a my little 3 inch lock blade....


----------

